
Wanted: Manufacturing whizzes to work on Tesla's Model 3 - okket
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-manufacturing-idUSKCN0XX2FP
======
sandstrom
Althought I think Tesla has some challenges ahead of them, it seems like they
only interviewed a bunch of sceptics from Michigan for the article. Not a very
balanced piece.

